# best camera/lens for fast focusing



## BadFish1 (Aug 17, 2016)

Hello Everyone,

Fairly new to photography but steadily learning over the past few years.  My question now is what would be a good combination of camera body and lens for fast focusing for sports and a 2 year old toddler running around?  

I currently use a Canon 70D with a Tamron 24-70 f/2.8 and I also have a Sony Rx100IV that we always carry around.  Both are good cameras and pictures have been fine but I seem to miss shots and still have out of focus ones.  I mainly use the camera for action shots of my daughter, park, beach, ect and then on the boat for fishing.  I feel like there may be better options out there than what I am using and would like to get some feedback.  I am using the fastest action shooting available and RAW images on both cameras.

Thanks for the info!


Thanks,

Joe


----------



## astroNikon (Aug 17, 2016)

Maybe provide some photos of the not so good ones.
It might be your technique that needs polishing that would help no matter if you upgraded or not to a new camera.


----------



## BadFish1 (Aug 17, 2016)

astroNikon said:


> Maybe provide some photos of the not so good ones.
> It might be your technique that needs polishing that would help no matter if you upgraded or not to a new camera.



Thanks for the reply and understand where you are coming from.  It is not so much as just a blurry photo but more feeling like with the cameras I have now, I am sometimes waiting for them to focus and then miss a shot. Maybe it is a focus setting(certainly open to which would be the best/better) but typically I am using the tracking AI servo setting when using the Canon.  No real issues when doing a portrait just more so with the fast action.  


Thanks,

Joe


----------



## astroNikon (Aug 17, 2016)

Canon 1dx mark II should resolve most issues. 
Your Tamron lens should be effective with it.  Or the 70-200/2.8 for further away action.


----------



## weepete (Aug 17, 2016)

Or a 7Dmkii if you want a bit cheaper.


----------



## BadFish1 (Aug 17, 2016)

astroNikon said:


> Canon 1dx mark II should resolve most issues.
> Your Tamron lens should be effective with it.  Or the 70-200/2.8 for further away action.





weepete said:


> Or a 7Dmkii if you want a bit cheaper.



Thanks!  Will check these out and compare.


----------



## jcdeboever (Aug 17, 2016)

Totally two different cameras. Get whatever camera @coastalconn has if you want fast focus. .


----------



## astroNikon (Aug 17, 2016)

jcdeboever said:


> Totally two different cameras. Get whatever camera @coastalconn has if you want fast focus. .


CoastalConn shots Nikon now (d500, D600).  He had a 1dx & 7d mark II, 500mm lens when he was on Canon.  And a d800 and 7100 when he was on Nikon before that.
OP didn't mention budget so 1dx mark II it is ...


----------



## BadFish1 (Aug 17, 2016)

astroNikon said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> > Totally two different cameras. Get whatever camera @coastalconn has if you want fast focus. .
> ...




Sorry, I should have mentioned that...$5k is a bit out of my range.  Like to stay in the $1,500-3k range.


----------



## astroNikon (Aug 17, 2016)

BadFish1 said:


> Sorry, I should have mentioned that...$5k is a bit out of my range.  Like to stay in the $1,500-3k range.


7d mark II then which has super fast focusing and frames per second
if you want something that focuses better in lower light then a 6d or mark 5d mark iii, which are full frame cameras.


----------



## coastalconn (Aug 17, 2016)

If you want to stick with Canon, the logical choice would be the 7dm2 if you are happy with the ISO performance of the 70D. If you go that route, make sure You buy from a retailer with a good return policy since it is a flawed camera and it might take a few bodies to get a good one. You could also look at the 1d4 which sells for around 12-1500 used.  Great pro build, but a little outdated now.  But solid performance, very responsive and also 10 FPS. The 5d4 will be announced in the coming weeks and will have a very good sensor (in theory) and good AF performance but only 7 FPS..


----------



## zombiesniper (Aug 17, 2016)

I second the 7dm2.
I've had a great time and pretty good success with mine.


----------



## BadFish1 (Aug 17, 2016)

Thanks for the replies Everyone!  Will look into a few of these but that 7D Mark II looks like it could work.


----------



## fmw (Aug 18, 2016)

If a DSLR and lens with an internal focusing motor doesn't do the job, I would recommend learning how to focus manually.  Photographers have been capturing motion with manual focus for decades.


----------



## robbins.photo (Aug 18, 2016)

BadFish1 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Fairly new to photography but steadily learning over the past few years.  My question now is what would be a good combination of camera body and lens for fast focusing for sports and a 2 year old toddler running around?
> 
> ...



First if you haven't already switch to AI servo mode and reduce your number of autofocus points.  On my Nikon I usually use 1 focus point for most things, if I'm dealing with something that is moving very fast and hard to track I'll increase that to 9.

If your dealing with something really fast and erratic like a small bird, you might want to increase to more focus points.

However by reducing the number of focus points you make it far less likely the camera will choose a focus point you did not intend.  This will give you a lot more shots that are focused on the intended target.

The only time I usually exceed 9 focus points is if I'm shooting  at birds in flight, and even then only if the background is something uncluttered like an open sky.

As others have mentioned a camera body with a better AF system will also help improve accuracy, however you might want to try this first on your 70d if your not using this method already.


----------



## zombiesniper (Aug 18, 2016)

fmw said:


> If a DSLR and lens with an internal focusing motor doesn't do the job, I would recommend learning how to focus manually.  Photographers have been capturing motion with manual focus for decades.



I doubt with the suggestions already anyone but the most dedicated person will ever get a hit count manually that will rival 7DM2/D500 for action.


----------



## coastalconn (Aug 18, 2016)

zombiesniper said:


> fmw said:
> 
> 
> > If a DSLR and lens with an internal focusing motor doesn't do the job, I would recommend learning how to focus manually.  Photographers have been capturing motion with manual focus for decades.
> ...


Agreed Zombiesniper!  Sorry fmw, but I find that to be bad advice. I know my D500 and all the other cameras I have used are a lot smarter and faster than I am.  I'm surprised you didn't suggest to buy a film camera also...


----------



## table1349 (Aug 18, 2016)

BadFish1 said:


> Thanks for the replies Everyone!  Will look into a few of these but that 7D Mark II looks like it could work.


The camera will work, but from reading your original post I doubt that the results will be much better.  The 70D is perfectly capable of capturing a child playing in the hands of someone who understands how to use it.   My suspicion is you set the camera on one of the auto modes and press the shutter.  While acceptable in many situations action shooting requires control by the photographer, not the camera.  

I would suggest that you start here, Digital Photography Tutorials and learn photography.  Also learn all the functions of the camera by reading the manual.  Practice what you learn.  Then put that together and practice action shooting.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Aug 18, 2016)

Practice shooting action... there you go. (see Gryph's comment).

I've worked with young kids and done my share of chasing two year olds around. I've also photographed my share of sports, mostly hockey. So I can relate to either.

I don't think shooting wildlife is the same as sports (well, at least I don't think so! not the same kind of wild anyway). So what works for CoastalConn to get the spectacular photos he gets may or may not work for other types of action.

But really, it takes anticipating the action, where the play or the subject etc. will go next. It probably will take being ready and maybe try focusing on something near where your daughter is headed and wait for her to come into view. Think about where is a good vantage point as soon as you get outside (or where she'll be playing) and maybe try a few test shots to see if you're in a good spot to get her and allow for enough room for her movement and running around. It's probably going to take plenty of practice.

I focus manually because that's how I learned and I can do it. I found the focus points in an autofocus camera to be more aggravating than useful because I'm in charge, not the camera, and I'm smarter than the camera. I think. But you probably need to figure out what works for you.

You might think about used. Try KEH or Adorama. If there's a store you can go in and try out some cameras and get a feel for them that might help. I'd go with a nice sharp lens and buy used if that helps make it more affordable.


----------



## fmw (Aug 19, 2016)

coastalconn said:


> zombiesniper said:
> 
> 
> > fmw said:
> ...



Of course.  You think the answer to photographic challenges is new equipment rather than new skills.  The comment about the film camera was intended to insult I assume?


----------



## Braineack (Aug 19, 2016)

I dont use ABS in my car either.  I pull the fuse.


----------



## zombiesniper (Aug 19, 2016)

fmw said:


> Of course. You think the answer to photographic challenges is new equipment rather than new skills. The comment about the film camera was intended to insult I assume?



See what you did there? Made an assumption based on absolutely no information.
I have no issue solving a problem by learning. All I did was state a fact. That you nor any other normal person can get the same hit rate as a great camera/lens combo in action shots without DECADES of practice. So since the OP has stated he wants shots of children it would seem counter productive to take on the manual focus approach.

Now see what I did. Made an argument without trying to insult or troll anyone.


----------



## astroNikon (Aug 19, 2016)

gryphonslair99 said:


> BadFish1 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the replies Everyone!  Will look into a few of these but that 7D Mark II looks like it could work.
> ...


That is the reason I recommended the OP
"Maybe provide some photos of the not so good ones."

Then we could analyze it to determine if maybe the Shutter speed was too slow.  Or using the wrong Focus point selection mode, etc etc.  But without a photo hopefully with EXIF we can only recommend a better camera which is what the OP wishes.

So I figured the top of the line camera would be the best step up in performance with no budget limitations, or something in between.


----------



## hfocal (Sep 3, 2016)

coastalconn said:


> If you want to stick with Canon, the logical choice would be the 7dm2 if you are happy with the ISO performance of the 70D. If you go that route, make sure You buy from a retailer with a good return policy since it is a flawed camera and it might take a few bodies to get a good one. You could also look at the 1d4 which sells for around 12-1500 used.  Great pro build, but a little outdated now.  But solid performance, very responsive and also 10 FPS. The 5d4 will be announced in the coming weeks and will have a very good sensor (in theory) and good AF performance but only 7 FPS..



Glad I found this post. I was just looking to get 7d mark ii at Amazon as an upgrade to my Olympus e500 but if it has to take me a few cameras to get the right body, I don't know. Not looking to spend on return shipping.

I might still try but wondering what other cameras can compare to it other than canon 6d. Something that I can use for action, still, and low light. I might extend my budget to 2.5k (lens included).


----------



## SnappingShark (Sep 3, 2016)

I'm going to say Leica Summicron 2.0 is the fastest focus I've ever had!  Manual lens


----------



## astroNikon (Sep 3, 2016)

hfocal said:


> coastalconn said:
> 
> 
> > If you want to stick with Canon, the logical choice would be the 7dm2 if you are happy with the ISO performance of the 70D. If you go that route, make sure You buy from a retailer with a good return policy since it is a flawed camera and it might take a few bodies to get a good one. You could also look at the 1d4 which sells for around 12-1500 used.  Great pro build, but a little outdated now.  But solid performance, very responsive and also 10 FPS. The 5d4 will be announced in the coming weeks and will have a very good sensor (in theory) and good AF performance but only 7 FPS..
> ...


If you want to compare to Nikon you have the Nikon D500 - a super fast focusing system.  Also it's twin the FF D5.  Then you have the D750 FF.   A D600 compares to a 6D.


----------



## coastalconn (Sep 4, 2016)

hfocal said:


> coastalconn said:
> 
> 
> > If you want to stick with Canon, the logical choice would be the 7dm2 if you are happy with the ISO performance of the 70D. If you go that route, make sure You buy from a retailer with a good return policy since it is a flawed camera and it might take a few bodies to get a good one. You could also look at the 1d4 which sells for around 12-1500 used.  Great pro build, but a little outdated now.  But solid performance, very responsive and also 10 FPS. The 5d4 will be announced in the coming weeks and will have a very good sensor (in theory) and good AF performance but only 7 FPS..
> ...


The 80D is OK, IQ is improved over the 7dm2 and 70D.. If you need speed and don't mind an older pro body, look into the 1d4. It's a 1.3x camera so in between FX and Dx, but I always thought it produced nice colors. Price should be around 1100. If you can find a 1DX that would be your best bet..


----------



## coastalconn (Sep 4, 2016)

vintagesnaps said:


> I don't think shooting wildlife is the same as sports (well, at least I don't think so! not the same kind of wild anyway). So what works for CoastalConn to get the spectacular photos he gets may or may not work for other types of action.


You are correct, wildlife is much more difficult, you have no control over the light or you subject. You can't always anticipate what will happen next because flying/diving/taking flight happens randomly.  Also you are dealing with smaller faster subjects and trying to resolve more detail at the same time...


----------



## chuasam (Sep 13, 2016)

7D Mk II and faster reflexes


----------



## hfocal (Sep 29, 2016)

Hi guys,

Just responding to those who've quoted me, I'm currently awaiting my Nikon D7200 which comes at the end of the day (according to UPS site). 

I'm excited to test it. I'm coming from a 3-point focus to 51 and that's what I like about this. 5-7 fps isn't too bad and ISO range as well. Will see and maybe do my review on it.


----------

